# First time buying



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Any tips?

We've found the house we want, got a bank meeting Wednesday. 

Any step by step instructions to help us?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Check your credit history to make sure it's as good as it can be, speak with a whole of market Financial Advisor not just your bank re mortgage, put as much down as you can on the deposit without leaving yourself without rainy day funds and only other thing I can think of is subject to what type of property you are buying get a decent survey it will usually pay for itself many times over.

Good luck


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/mortgages/mortgage-guide


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just at the end of the same process,we had the full survey just for peace of mind and to save the worry like MDC250 said,only problem we have had is the solicitor seems to just sit on things we have had to chase them up all the time,we have no chain the seller is buying new and we rent but it's been dragging on because of the solicitor.
Good luck


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't just speak to your bank, visit an independent mortgage advisor as they will be able to show you mortgage deals from most if not all of the market, where as your bank will only show you their own mortgage deals.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you'd like a recommendation of a Indy Financial/Mortgage Advisor in Sunderland, give me a shout. We've known/used him for about 10 years now :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As we're currently going through buying a brand new house, which is our first ever purchase the above advice is good.

Get yourself a whole of market financial/mortgage advisor. Find a solicitor based on recommendations and good reviews.

We pulled out of a property because it didn't sit/feel right with the deal, developer etc. The mortgage advisor's we kept on as they were amazing, the solicitors not so. 

So on another new property we chose a different solicitor and so far, it's night and day.

I'll be happy to recommend both advisor and solicitor if you want to PM me.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheers for the advice guys.


----------

